# Bandit 1390xp quitting!!!



## rymancm (Mar 22, 2016)

I have a Bandit 1390xp. Starts and runs great. Dies after a little while. Fires right back up no problem but keeps dying every few minutes. It's as if someone just walked up to it and turned the key off. No smoke. No noise. Just shuts down. Help! I need to fix this ASAP!

I had a similar situation last fall where it would intermittently die but would only start some of the time. I replaced the key switch and it worked great the rest of the season. Could I have another bad key switch? The chipper sat unused for 4 months over the winter in NH uncovered. Maybe water got in it. Or is it something else? 

Has anyone had this issue?


----------



## treebilly (Mar 22, 2016)

Could it be the Murphy switch?


----------



## rymancm (Mar 22, 2016)

Yes it could. But how can I test to know for sure?


----------



## BC WetCoast (Mar 22, 2016)

Is there a safety switch (plug) on the disc hood? We've had those go (wires fray, plug corrodes).

Sounds like an electrical problem to me. A wire has frayed and shorting out or has broken and separates due to the vibration or heat, but closes again when the machine shuts down.

I don't think it's a catastrophic problem, but a pain in the butt to resolve.


----------



## treebilly (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm not sure. It does sound like a wiring issue. And as wiring issues go, a royal PITA.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 22, 2016)

rymancm said:


> I have a Bandit 1390xp. Starts and runs great. Dies after a little while. Fires right back up no problem but keeps dying every few minutes. It's as if someone just walked up to it and turned the key off. No smoke. No noise. Just shuts down. Help! I need to fix this ASAP!
> 
> I had a similar situation last fall where it would intermittently die but would only start some of the time. I replaced the key switch and it worked great the rest of the season. Could I have another bad key switch? The chipper sat unused for 4 months over the winter in NH uncovered. Maybe water got in it. Or is it something else?
> 
> Has anyone had this issue?


Sounds more like the Murphy switch or its components then a loose wire , a bad wire it would not always start back up. You can call Bandit and ask a tech for help tomorrow. Does it have a solenoid activated fuel pump if so take the nut off it and disconnect the arm and move the arm the other way you found it and that is turning on the fuel pump. It will run then I would think.


----------



## Mapletoffee (Mar 22, 2016)

Just bought a 1390XP with the exact same issue. Traced it back to the Murphy switch just popping randomly. Ordered a new one today $86 CND.


----------



## rymancm (Mar 22, 2016)

Mapletoffee said:


> Just bought a 1390XP with the exact same issue. Traced it back to the Murphy switch just popping randomly. Ordered a new one today $86 CND.



I think I will do the same. Let me know if it solves the problem! How exactly did you trace it to the Muphy Switch?


----------



## Mapletoffee (Mar 22, 2016)

Internet research (Murphy switch gone bad is a regular thing), and my uncle sells Bandits, its common for the Murphy switch to give up after 4 years, checked every other possibility, and everything seems good. Got it duck taped down at the moment. I will let you know if it solves the issue, new switch should be here Thursday.


----------



## rymancm (Mar 22, 2016)

Mapletoffee said:


> Internet research (Murphy switch gone bad is a regular thing), and my uncle sells Bandits, its common for the Murphy switch to give up after 4 years, checked every other possibility, and everything seems good. Got it duck taped down at the moment. I will let you know if it solves the issue, new switch should be here Thursday.



Great! Thanks!


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 23, 2016)

Mapletoffee said:


> Internet research (Murphy switch gone bad is a regular thing), and my uncle sells Bandits, its common for the Murphy switch to give up after 4 years, checked every other possibility, and everything seems good. Got it duck taped down at the moment. I will let you know if it solves the issue, new switch should be here Thursday.


Did you look at the solenoid for the fuel pump? Watch it when you turn on the key it should move the arm. Take it apart and just move the arm to run. Then you can run the machine.


----------



## rymancm (Mar 23, 2016)

lone wolf said:


> Did you look at the solenoid for the fuel pump? Watch it when you turn on the key it should move the arm. Take it apart and just move the arm to run. Then you can run the machine.



I will look at that today but ordered the Murphy switch too to cover my bases.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 23, 2016)

rymancm said:


> I will look at that today but ordered the Murphy switch too to cover my bases.


Take a look and a pic , lets see what you got there.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 23, 2016)

rymancm said:


> I will look at that today but ordered the Murphy switch too to cover my bases.


Cant go wrong with a backup , if the other is good even. Start it up look at the Murphy switch see if it pops off. Same thing with the solenoid that controls the pump see what that is doing.


----------



## Eq Broker (Mar 23, 2016)

I would also recommend checking your gauges before it shuts off. The Murphy might be shutting off the engine in order to save it from blowing. Check the water temp, oil pressure, and voltage gauge and see if you have an issue.

Hope this helps!

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters
770-420-6400


----------



## rymancm (Mar 23, 2016)

Eq Broker said:


> I would also recommend checking your gauges before it shuts off. The Murphy might be shutting off the engine in order to save it from blowing. Check the water temp, oil pressure, and voltage gauge and see if you have an issue.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> ...



All gauges look good. I contacted Bandit and they told me to change the Murphy switch. Their tech support is amazing by the way! The guy even took down my number and said he'd check in on me later to see how I made out. Very impressed. If that doesn't fix it then I'll start looking at the fuel pump solenoid like Lone Wolf suggested. I won't have the new part for a few days so now I just have to wait....


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Mar 23, 2016)

It could just need an oil change.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 23, 2016)

rymancm said:


> All gauges look good. I contacted Bandit and they told me to change the Murphy switch. Their tech support is amazing by the way! The guy even took down my number and said he'd check in on me later to see how I made out. Very impressed. If that doesn't fix it then I'll start looking at the fuel pump solenoid like Lone Wolf suggested. I won't have the new part for a few days so now I just have to wait....


If the solenoid was bad it wouldn't start at all. It sounds like the MS.


----------



## Mapletoffee (Mar 24, 2016)

New Murphy switch fitted today, half hour job. So far everything is working normally. My old switch was so bad it wouldn't stay in at all and I had duck tape holding it in. The new one works great, pops out when the key is turned off as it should. Fingers crossed thats all it was.


----------



## rymancm (Mar 24, 2016)

Sounds good. My new one comes Saturday. Keep me posted.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 26, 2016)

Just for the record. To test the Murphy, push in the button when it quits. If that keeps it running then that's your problem.
Sometimes its just dirty connectors. I tend to clean them before moving on.


----------



## JMcC (Mar 28, 2016)

My Murphy switch went out after only 80hrs on my 1390. Best to keep a extra on hand.


----------



## martinbowhunter (Dec 17, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> If the solenoid was bad it wouldn't start at all. It sounds like the MS.


would a bad murphy switch keep the starter from engaging? i'm just getting tack tack tack from the starter solenoid relay when turning the key. zero engagement from the starter, freshly rebuilt starter, new starter solenoid relay, brand spanking new battery and all wires cleaned and tested for continuity, turn the key and only get a tack from the solenoid relay.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 17, 2019)

martinbowhunter said:


> would a bad murphy switch keep the starter from engaging? i'm just getting tack tack tack from the starter solenoid relay when turning the key. zero engagement from the starter, freshly rebuilt starter, new starter solenoid relay, brand spanking new battery and all wires cleaned and tested for continuity, turn the key and only get a tack from the solenoid relay.


There's another relay that's not attached to the starter I'd check that, I had it go bad in my 990 its a common problem.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 17, 2019)

martinbowhunter said:


> would a bad murphy switch keep the starter from engaging? i'm just getting tack tack tack from the starter solenoid relay when turning the key. zero engagement from the starter, freshly rebuilt starter, new starter solenoid relay, brand spanking new battery and all wires cleaned and tested for continuity, turn the key and only get a tack from the solenoid relay.


Now test for voltage at the battery and then at the ign switch and then the starter and see if you have a bad wire or contact. you only tested continuity not volts right? Wiggle them when testing.


----------

